# Corybas pictus



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone have any of these guys? I really want to have one, but can't find them anywhere, if anyone can point me or sell me one would be great!!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

These are very hard to come by and also hard to grow. I grew Corybas geminiggibus for 2-3 years. I never got blooms, and one year it just decided to not come out of dormancy. I think it's one of those plants with very little information, so anything you do is entirely experimental. If you're really itching to try one, take a look at the Asian vendors that come to the Redlands festival or Pacific Orchid Exposition. I think mine was imported from one of them.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been looking for some time, to no avail.

Zach, I think that the plants can be relatively short lived.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah, this is a tough genus to grow. I tried. Plants did okay for a couple months then all of a sudden just melted away. Maybe there's some kind of bacteria or fungi that they need to survive. Who knows...


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey thanks for th suggestions. Iwill contact some vendors coming to that show, and yes I've heard both sides that it can be really easy to grow or the weridest plant to grow and die haha.. so I want to experiment with this guy, but its really hard to find in the U.S. while in the UK its really easy


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

It's an oddball orchid for sure and there are a couple vendors in asia that do export them to the U.S. Like the others have suggested try contacting a few vendors to possibly get an order for some. I've been told it grows only in live moss in it's natural habitat but I've seen those same vendors grow theirs in a potting medium other than moss.

I would also try asking JLorchids since they grew one species but I am not sure if they had success with it or not.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Frogtofall said:


> Yeah, this is a tough genus to grow. I tried. Plants did okay for a couple months then all of a sudden just melted away. Maybe there's some kind of bacteria or fungi that they need to survive. Who knows...


At first I used to think it was something in the lime/sand stone cliffs but I've seen in situ photos of it growing on logs in live moss. The bacteria/fungi support wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I spoke to Cordelia of J&L about this genus when she vended at the SWROGA regional show in Shreveport 3? years ago now. I believe she told me she grew C. pictus at their nursery. I don't remember a ton of our conversation, but I believe she said they grew theirs in shallow pots (think bonsai pots), and they had some huge specimen colonies. 

Antone, mine always seemed to "melt" when they went into dormancy. I never had a problem with them during the growing season, though I think I should have given it more light. Bringing it out of dormancy was tricky. The tropical Asian species do not want a totally dry dormancy, so I kept the moss I was growing it in slightly moist and the humidity high. I remember the only information I could find on the genus when I tried mine was that they despised air movement and needed as high of humidity as you could provide. There was a guy somewhere who I read grew them well in moist sphag sitting in McFlurry cups. Inside the cup was essentially a drainage layer with water underneath to keep humidity high. He rarely actually watered because the high humidity kept the substrate moist, and when he did, he did not water the vegetative portion of the plant. 

I kept mine in one of those carnivorous plant "cubes of death" from Lowes/HD totally sealed. I think I had it for 3 growing seasons and managed to bring it out of dormancy twice before I lost it.


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Soo just wondering anyone have any experience with Nepenthes attenboroughii???? And I contacted a couple of vendors and foun one that ships to the u.s but only during summer while these are asleep.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow those are awesome. I don't remember even ever coming across pics of them in all my plant/orchid research... weird. 

Quick search only yielded overseas sources 
(I might risk an order someday when I'm not poor)


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Forgot to mention, this genus sometimes pops up on Ecuagenera's list, even though it's Asian/Australian.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Here in Australia we have a few native corybas species, I've found them growing wild on rainforest edges in very shaded spots. I've been told to grow them in pots, before the growing season commences give them a good soak, cover with plastic and leave them be, have a few tubers of corybas hispidus here that should be shooting g in the coming months and will try that method

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------

